# Murks in /etc/passwd

## hfk

Hallo,

ich habe meine /etc/passwd bein Umzug von SuSE auf Gentoo ein wenig durcheinander gebracht   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> haldaemon:x:101:102:User for haldaemon:/var/run/hal:/bin/false
> 
> messagebus:x:101:441:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

 

Was muss ich eintragen?

Danke

----------

## papahuhn

An den Einträgen ist erstmal nix falsch.

----------

## b3cks

Also bei mir stehen die beiden wie folgt drin:

 *Quote:*   

> haldaemon:x:102:408:added by portage for hal:/dev/null:/bin/false
> 
> messagebus:x:101:407:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/bin/false

 

----------

## hfk

hmm,

```
haldaemon:x:102:408:added by portage for hal:/dev/null:/bin/false

messagebus:x:101:407:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/bin/false
```

haut bei mir nicht hin:

```
gdm:x:102:442:added by portage for gdm:/var/lib/gdm:/sbin/nologin
```

Offensichtlich generiert portage die Einträge dynamisch.

Ich brauche noch wie die Gruppen 408 und 407 bei Dir, b3cks heißen.

Danke.

----------

## b3cks

 *hfk wrote:*   

> Offensichtlich generiert portage die Einträge dynamisch.

 

Ich denke davon kann man ausgehen. Je nachdem in welcher Reihenfolge Gruppen erzeugende Pakete emerged werden, entsteht eine gewisse Nummernreihenfolge, welche nicht statisch vorgegeben ist. 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich brauche noch wie die Gruppen 408 und 407 bei Dir, b3cks heißen.

 

Wie nicht überraschend sind das die gleichnamigen Gruppen zu den Systemaccounts:

 *Quote:*   

> haldaemon:x:408:haldaemon
> 
> messagebus:x:407:

 

----------

## hfk

Jau, wie man's sich denkt.

Danke.

----------

